# Poljot Aviator Chrono And A Metal Bracelet



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I just bought myself a Poljot Aviator Chrono and a nice brushed steel bracelet to go with it. Being the first metal bracelet I've ever had, it took me a while to figure out how to resize it (managed to do it with a jeweler's screwdriver and a paperweight!), and even longer to get it on. Unfortunately my options with sizing were "slightly too tight" and "way too loose", a problem I somehow never seemed to have with leather straps. I ended up ordering a rubber diving strap (another first) to try with it as well, hopefully it all goes better with that one.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice watch.









I'll also give a try with bracelet resizing when my new one will arrive. I hope will not butcher it.









I see another Canadian member here! Nice to meet you!


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

> I hope will not butcher it.


I unfortunately mangled one of the links pretty badly. Its unlikely I will ever need it though as my wrists are quite scrawny and will likely stay that way.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

1madman1, did you know that there are two ways of adjusting the bracelet?

1. Large adjustment by removing and adding links.

2. Small adjustment by sliding the pin inside the clasp.

Nice watch, by the way.

john


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

> 2. Small adjustment by sliding the pin inside the clasp.


Sliding the pin inside the clasp? Hey wow I think I see what you are talking about. You must mean these things right? That should work. I didn't even know those were there.







Thanks.


----------

